# camshaft sensor error



## jumpin4a5thgen (Aug 22, 2010)

So I drove a few miles to the store without issues. I got back in and it struggled to start and then stalled out. I pushed start again and it started up however was sluggish. Idle was extremely low. I drove home and when driving no issues however the check engine light came on pulling into my street. Pulled codes and it said multiple misfires and camshaft sensor bank 1 position 1 error. I replaced the sensor and no change. Anyone ever come across this or have any ideas before I go to Nissan and get ripped off? I have a 2015 Rogue S, no mods to motor or anything all stock. I did check the wiring harness and it seems to be in good condition.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll assume you're getting a P0340 camshaft position sensor (CMP) malfunction. Here are some possible causes:

- Harness or connectors (Camshaft position sensor circuit is open or shorted.)
- Bad camshaft position sensor
- Dead (Weak) battery
- Sensor power supply 2 circuit

It looks like you're also getting a P0300 multiple cylinder misfire which could be caused by a malfunctioning CMP but there may be other causes like a major vacuum leak.

Did you replace the camshaft position sensor with an OEM component from a Nissan dealer? If not, it's probably an aftermarket component. Aftermarket auto electronic components are generally not reliable, don't last long, and may be DOA. 

The crankshaft position sensor (CPK) should also be replaced. Nissan dealers sell a sensor kit comprising both the CMP and CPK sensors which turns out to be cheaper then buying them separately.


----------

